# No Bag??



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello all! I have not been on Goat Spot in quite some time because we were in process of moving to a new farm. I have a question about one of my does that has me baffled and anyone's opinion would be great!
My four year old Nigey doe who usually kids without a single problem-"Nelli". Don't know whether to be worried or not. She had a single buckling 11 months ago and when he was about 5 weeks old, during our move- our buck got out and I thought I saw him mount her even though I was running my legs off trying to stop him and get him put away. She went on to nurse and wean her buckling, although he was about 10 weeks before she finally started kicking him to the curb. She kept a little of a bag for awhile and I just let her dry off naturally by taking her off her grain. I was thinking that maybe he didn't actually breed her after all. She was slow to dry off and had a tiny bag left for quite awhile, I figured that was because I kept that buckling and she could hear him bawling in the back of the property. At any rate, bless her heart- turns out that buck did breed her and I know exactly the day fortunately. So if she goes at 145 days like she always does that would put her due about Nov 20th. She is plenty big enough for that to be right and you can easily feel her kid kicking on her right side with a little pressure. But her bag did dry completely off, and I do mean DRY-and remains so even though she is close. My other two does that I intentionally bred to that same buck just days before are waddling around- due at the same time -and looking like they are going to explode and they have big big udders right now. That is normal for them. I am just concerned that Nelli seems to not be developing any bag whatsoever and she has never ever done this. I keep them on alfalfa and Noble Goat when they are pregnant which seems to work well for them, but she has never been this far along before and no bag even starting. Does anyone have any idea why that might be? Have never seen this before and she has kidded once a year and has never done this, but she has never been bred back without at least a six month rest period. Should I be worried? Don't know why this time is different. She is my favorite doe and the one that is my avatar with the hat on!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you can save some colostrum from the other girls, I would. She possibly could bag up last minute.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...save colostrum just in case...she still has plenty of time to surprise you with an udder


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, I will try to do that, and fortunately one of my does is a prolific milk producer, so much so that on her last kidding, I froze a ton of her milk that I planned to use for soap later, but I'm glad that's there too. Hopefully Miss Nelli will surprise me with a bag -just you know the smallest little thing can worry the dickens out of you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes they do like to worry us : ) fingers cross!!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Some does will wait until they actually start labor to develop an udder. She may decide that this is her time to wait until the last minute.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Well,tomorrow is day 145 and still no bag...don't know why I am worrying -she seems fine. My son reminded me tonight that the last time she kidded she had a dry birth with one buckling. I don't know that this particularly has to do with anything. She did fine with that kidding, just was a little strange because he had very little amniotic fluid. But that time she did have a bag. So hoping she develops something over the weekend.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we will keep our fingers crossed!! Im sure all will be well...


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Day 148 and just maybe a little tiny bag, but sure nothing that would make me think the time is imminent- but...her ligs are disappearing, so we will see how it goes. I am about to go crazy watching them..all three of my does bred same day--all three 148 days...one of them has no ligs at all tonight and she is grunting a lot - but she looks like she has a whole herd in there...the last one still has some ligs but a very full bag and is a first-timer. Wish they would get on with it-making me a nervous wreck lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your reassurance! Checked her last night after being gone exactly one hour to feed my horses, and she had no bag when I left and a bag the size of a cantelope when I got back!!! Amazing- she has been grunting and pawing all night and am hoping to have babies soon. In all my time with goats and kidding, none of mine have ever done this...amazing- made a believer out of me! lol:dance:
I also looked back on my records and this girl kidded at 154 days last time, and a notation that I was worried about her going so much longer than the others. Today is 154 :thumbup::baby:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy Kidding !!!!..I had a doe do that...no bag when we went to feed..come back to a huge back and mom pushing!! : ) crazy but it happens


----------



## Squidgette (Feb 29, 2012)

Rusty said:


> Checked her last night after being gone exactly one hour to feed my horses, and she had no bag when I left and a bag the size of a cantelope when I got back!!!


Thank you for posting this! My girl usually has a huge bag, but nothing right now. This really reassures me!


----------

